# Un Saludo desde Costa Rica



## JOE2 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hola (Hello)

Mi apodo es JOE (My nickname is JOE)
Vivo en Costa Rica (I front of Costa Rica)
En Cartago (I live in Cartago)

Tengo un Nissan Sentra Japones (I have to Nissan Sentra Japon'car)
Es un B13 JC (It is a B13 JC) A/A D/H

Hay muy buena informaciòn en este foro sobre los proyectos, carros Nissan... y las modificaciones... (In this page has a very good information about the proyects, rides cars)...

Saludos

JOE


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yo,
If you're going to PM people and want them to respond, it would help a lot if you ACTUALLY ENABLED THE RECEIVE PMs FEATURE.

Thank You,
FCS Motorsports.


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome.

Algun dia voy a ir a Costa Rica. I here this is alot of nice Beaches there.


----------



## Joe_bel (Jun 1, 2004)

*Girls, cars and beaches...*

EdSilvia90...

In Costa Rica is there a lot of beaches cleans, beautiful and security...
Besides :cheers: with girls... :thumbup: 

Todo esto es muy PURA VIDA!!!
*Nice to meet you!*


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

FCS said:


> Yo,
> If you're going to PM people and want them to respond, it would help a lot if you ACTUALLY ENABLED THE RECEIVE PMs FEATURE.
> 
> Thank You,
> FCS Motorsports.


Translation: 

En otras palabras, si quieres que te repondan a tu mensajes privados, asegura que permites recibir mensajes privados.


----------



## Joe_bel (Jun 1, 2004)

*Gracias...*

Gracias COCO !!!

Ya lo habia tomado en cuenta, la traducciòn...


JOE


----------



## Jgsnismoser (Dec 13, 2003)

Joel yo soy de Costa Rica pero vivo en Atlanta GA. Tengo un nissan 200sx ( b14) con el motor SR20DET. Suerte con tu carro mae. Me an contando que la bara de los carros se a puesta muy tuanis alla en CR.


----------



## Joe_bel (Jun 1, 2004)

Jgsnismoser :thumbup: 

Todo bien!!!

Mi apodo es JOE... (Bernal)

Y si es cierto se ha puesto muy bravo ùltimamente en Competencia de Audio y de Motor...

Hay unas exhibiciones y competencias muy buenas, ademàs de las modelos...
En la Gùacima, los Lunes se reunen ... y se hace el famoso 1/4 milla... 

Tengo que postear fotos...
Pero primero tengo que sacarlas ehhhh!!!!

Tuanis...undefined


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

otro tico por aqui...


----------



## maroqu (Aug 22, 2004)

aqui hay otro! :thumbup:


----------



## SentraE93 (Sep 2, 2004)

*???*

estoy probando la vara :loser:


----------



## SentraE93 (Sep 2, 2004)

VIVA COSTA RICA LOCOS


----------



## SentraE93 (Sep 2, 2004)

y mi gajito tambien!!!!! cuando aprenda a usar esta vara pongo fotos de mi navesilla!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jaurez (Oct 2, 2004)

*CLUTH HIDRAULICO*



Jgsnismoser said:


> Joel yo soy de Costa Rica pero vivo en Atlanta GA. Tengo un nissan 200sx ( b14) con el motor SR20DET. Suerte con tu carro mae. Me an contando que la bara de los carros se a puesta muy tuanis alla en CR.



TENGO UN 240 SX Y EL CLUTH ESTA MUY ALTO SABES COMO CORREGIR ESTE PROBLEMA, GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA


----------



## elmanortega (Sep 18, 2007)

mae vallan a sr20 hay un foro de solo ticos esta tuanis


----------

